# Canopy Dangers for Crib/Cots?



## MUM0FTW0

So below is a picture of a canopy for a crib/cot. I want to get one for the crib that I am going to set up soon but I was looking at them and to me they just seem dangerous? Does anyone else think this? They ust look like the air could blow and the parts on the sides of the crib could blow on top of baby and suffocate them? Am I being a worry freak or do you guys think that could actually be a danger to newborns?:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







BabySLarge.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## KelseyRose05

I personally wouldn't use one. It IS a safety concern. 

Found this as well
https://www.safetyresearch.net/2009...from-the-world-of-unregulated-child-products/

Although they're not the same exact thing, they're both covering the crib and made of mesh. Plus you have to worry about baby grabbing the mesh and pulling on it. Etc.


----------



## Amber4

I have one and I'm not worried. When she starts grabbing it and pulling it we will probably take it down though.


----------



## MUM0FTW0

KelseyRose05 said:


> I personally wouldn't use one. It IS a safety concern.
> 
> Found this as well
> https://www.safetyresearch.net/2009...from-the-world-of-unregulated-child-products/


Oh my god that is horrible:nope: thanks for posting that!!!!


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Amber4 said:


> I have one and I'm not worried. When she starts grabbing it and pulling it we will probably take it down though.


Yeah thats what I originally thought,it just freaks me out now eeek:wacko: ive seen some online that are just so thick and heavy and just barely hang over like they could just plop right over on top of baby:nope: it doesnt help that im a worry frek though,Ill be getting up before LO one wakes me up just to check if hes breathing:huh:


----------



## leoniebabey

the one i bought shows how to tie it down safely onto the sized of the cot but i guess if not secured proporly the could be dangerous


----------



## MUM0FTW0

leoniebabey said:


> the one i bought shows how to tie it down safely onto the sized of the cot but i guess if not secured proporly the could be dangerous


Yeh but thats the thing,Id totally get one if it had ties or something,but the ones ive seen just kinda drape over the crib,no ties,no nothing! So its just flowin away! I guess I have to look into it more because they are so adorable


----------



## Amber4

The one I have doesn't tie. But it's so thin and it's like a net really. It's more for show than anything. Like I already said when she can get hold of it'll I get it down. She won't be in there until she outgrows her Moses basket anyways - which will probably be when she's old enough for it to come down anyways. It was given to me so I'm not bothered about how much use it gets tbh. It just looks cute for now.


----------



## leoniebabey

this is the one i bought https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20175838/ as you can see it has ties on the bottom that attach onto the legs of the cot


----------



## babycakes16

i really love these canopies, they look so adorable but i think i'd only really buy one with ties otherwise i'd worry too much


----------



## _laura

The thing is, these can be useful if your place is prone to flys or mosquitoes aswell as just looking cute. If it's being used sensibly then I don't see the problem. If its being tied to the outside of the cot then the baby won't even touch it :shrug:
If its being tucked in under the mattress or something then I'd be concerned.


----------



## emmylou92

I cant see it being much danger to new borns tbh when they start grabbing it then yeah i see a safety issue, i dont understan why you would have the window open with hat much of a wind that it would move the drape over LO in the first place tbh.


----------



## JessPape

unless your going to have the window open while baby sleeps I cant see it being an issue, and if the window is open, just have a place where you can tie it back out of the way.. Another idea is, to use velrco strips, and be able to secure the parts draped around the crib to the crib. (down side with this is it will be visable, but safer).


----------



## MUM0FTW0

emmylou92 said:


> I cant see it being much danger to new borns tbh when they start grabbing it then yeah i see a safety issue, i dont understan why you would have the window open with hat much of a wind that it would move the drape over LO in the first place tbh.

I didn't say anything about having windows open,I meant if it draped into the crib or blew in somehow.


----------



## Amber4

MUM0FTW0 said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> I cant see it being much danger to new borns tbh when they start grabbing it then yeah i see a safety issue, i dont understan why you would have the window open with hat much of a wind that it would move the drape over LO in the first place tbh.
> 
> I didn't say anything about having windows open,I meant if it draped into the crib or blew in somehow.Click to expand...

I don't understand how they could get in any other way? :wacko: Maybe I'm missing something. They hang around the cot edges. The only way they could get in the cot is from wind, someone putting them in there or the baby grabbing it.


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Amber4 said:


> MUM0FTW0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> I cant see it being much danger to new borns tbh when they start grabbing it then yeah i see a safety issue, i dont understan why you would have the window open with hat much of a wind that it would move the drape over LO in the first place tbh.
> 
> I didn't say anything about having windows open,I meant if it draped into the crib or blew in somehow.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how they could get in any other way? :wacko: Maybe I'm missing something. They hang around the cot edges. The only way they could get in the cot is from wind, someone putting them in there or the baby grabbing it.Click to expand...

Okay obviously a newborn would not do this,but any baby old enough to have some coordination to touch things,it could be close enough to the railings to where they can grab and pull. But I'm gunna stop now because obviously some people think its not a good idea and some people don't mind it. I won't be getting one,if LO is anything like my first son,we will not be getting one..end of story.


----------



## Amber4

That's your decision. Everyone will have different opinions though. I was genuinely just asking you as I didn't understand, that's all...


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Amber4 said:


> That's your decision. Everyone will have different opinions though. I was genuinely just asking you as I didn't understand, that's all...

No I know I just back out because I feel like I over react too much lol. But oh well I guess haha:dohh:


----------



## 17thy

Yeah I wouldn't get one.


----------



## InFortheNine

I plan on getting one, but only if it has ties :thumbup:


----------

